# NYC - best locale for hotel stay? shows?



## sammy (Mar 13, 2011)

Heading to NYC for a long weekend and wonder where I should stay.  I plan to see shows, dine in the delis, shop, and maybe the search the fabric district for drapery fabrics (if I find it is a good place for home decor - not interested in clothing fabrics).  

I have points with Marriott and typically stay at the Courtyard on 40th or the Marquis around 46th and Broadway, but since its been about 7 years since going, I forget precisely where everything is.

I'll probably buy 1 show ahead of time and use TIX for another show.

Speaking of which - what do you think of these shows and how likely are they to get at TIX?
Phantom
Wicked
La cage au folles
Baby its you
How to succeed
Billy Elliott
Avenue Q
Priscilla
Baghdad zoo with Robin Williams


Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 13, 2011)

sammy said:


> Speaking of which - what do you think of these shows and how likely are they to get at TIX?
> Phantom
> Wicked
> La cage au folles
> ...



Here's a list of last weeks shows at the half price booth.

We loved Wicked.


----------



## jme (Mar 13, 2011)

Renaissance Times Square!!!! Easy walk to all theaters...easy up and down on elevators---you get on the street faster, and friendly staff!!!    beautiful hotel, smaller and more intimate.....almost like a boutique hotel compared to Marquis, which i feel is too big to enjoy, and too crowded. 

As for plays, Wicked is awesome....storyline and production.  Have fun!


----------



## sammy (Mar 14, 2011)

*Newark or LaGuardia airport?*

what about airports?

is there a big difference between Newark (EWR) and LaGuardia (LGA) as far as convenience/time to get into the NYC Times Square area?


----------



## sammy (Mar 14, 2011)

*sunday...*

I keep hijacking my own thread.

What is open on Sunday?  I'm thinking of a 7pm flight out; that would give me till say 4pm.  

Are stores open like Macy's and all the little stores?  Just at noon open time or something earlier for the Sunday traveler?  Would it be time enough for a 2pm show?


----------



## jme (Mar 14, 2011)

sammy said:


> what about airports?
> 
> is there a big difference between Newark (EWR) and LaGuardia (LGA) as far as convenience/time to get into the NYC Times Square area?



we love Newark.  small airport, easy to get in and out.....Easy ride to Manhattan....many ways to get there....we like personal driver to pick us up in suburban/SUV, i.e., no one else on board.


----------



## vkhome (Mar 14, 2011)

jme said:


> we love Newark.  small airport, easy to get in and out.....Easy ride to Manhattan....many ways to get there....we like personal driver to pick us up in suburban/SUV, i.e., no one else on board.



LaGuardia is the closet.  $40 cab fare or use www.supershuttle.com
Both Wicked and Billy Elliott are fantastic.

Wish I could remember the hotel I used in October- think it started with the letter E and it was located at W57th and Broadway- right at Times square. Very convenient to everything.
Enjoy.

Just recalled hotel-  Hotel Edison at W 47th and Broadway.  Older hotel, but easier on the checkbook; clean


----------



## Karen G (Mar 14, 2011)

Another vote for Newark. Haven't flown into or out of LGA but we did use JFK last year and it took a long, long time to get to Manhattan Club in a shared shuttle van.  

In the past, our trips from Newark airport were by a private car/driver and on another trip by the train. More info  here. It was quick and convenient.


----------



## Sir Newf (Mar 14, 2011)

My vote Newark via train, but LGA a close 2nd via cab...Marriott Marquis...at the top of Marriott is a revolving all glass bar and resturant "The View"- beautiful views especially at night. have fun


----------



## Glynda (Mar 14, 2011)

*NY*

Wicked was fabulous!  We like to stay at the Novatel on W. 52nd.

http://www.novotel.com/gb/booking/hotels-list.shtml


----------



## hvacrsteve (Mar 14, 2011)

The New York Hilton or the Double Tree at Times Square.


----------



## sammy (Mar 15, 2011)

*Sunday?  Shuttle?*

Thanks everyone!

What is the best shuttle service from EWR to the Marriott in NYC?

What about Sunday, will there be much open for me to do between 10am and 5pm in the way of shopping, or should I just book an early afternoon flight back?


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe they had Jersey Boys and How to Succeed at TKTS!  The economy really must be impacting things!


----------

